# Camera in Bed - Truck Bed that is...



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

Has anyone put a camera in the bed of their truck? And put it to one of the AUX switches? Just checking to see if anyone has done it and was it worth it to help hook up the gooseneck?? And was it a pain?

Thanks!
lb


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Cannot help you with this but on seeing your title I did think "Not on a Horse Forum please!"


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Foxhunter said:


> Cannot help you with this but on seeing your title I did think "Not on a Horse Forum please!"


:rofl: I was just thinking the same :rofl:


Edited to add: saw that the title got changed


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Bahahhahaha!!!! ****!

How rude! This is a PG rated forum!!!

You mean like a back-up camera in the bed of the truck or are you talking a camera in the trailer to see the horses?

I have a back up camera in my dads truck (He put it there). I'l lhave to ask him how dificult it was. I am not sure where the camera itself is, I think it's near the bumper, I know that's where the wiring is. As for the trailer - my husband had one in the back of my trailer so that I could see baby horse when we brought him home. He set it up on the back of the tack room and ran the wiring through that way. He had to sue a small battery to run it... I can get details if that is what you are asking.


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

Yes I'm sooooooo sorry!!!! I didn't think until I saw the title what it would look like. Looking for using it for hooking up the gooseneck so in the bed of the truck. Just not sure where to place it. I will research and see where the best place, want it out of the way so it's not damaged when hauling hay or junk.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Oh I gotcha. You must have a crew cab. My dads truck is the extended cab so I can easily hook up my gooseneck by just looking over my shoulder but my truck is the crew cab and I can't see the ball so it's a miserable affair to hook it up. I would think if you kept your truck bed clean you could put it below the window but how would you keep it dry? Or do you have to keep it dry?

I was kind of thinking about tying a string from the ball to the latch on the hitch next time to see if I can align it easily that way.

I feel your pain.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi lb!
Yes.
I have a wireless back-up camera, one of the ones intended to mount on the license plate frame. Instead, I mounted powerful magnets (home depot) in the mounting holes so that it can be positioned wherever it is needed. This mag-mount arrangement makes the camera a very useful tool: It is very useful for lining up a gooseneck or BP trailer. I have also used it inside of the trailer to watch the horses, and as an aide for backing a trailer into a restrictive area where the sight picture in the rear-view mirror wasn't helpful. The display plugs into the cigarette lighter socket, and the camera, which uses AA batteries, turns on when the display is powered on. The display came with a suction cup windshield mount, and also a double-sided tape dash mount that didn't stick for very long. I just keep it in the center console except when it is in use. Recommended.
(edit to add The camera its self is waterproof. I have a crew-cab Tundra with a flatbed. When not in use, I keep the camera stuck beneath the headache rack of the bed, where it is semi-sheltered from the weather. I stick it to the headache rack to view the gooseneck ball, or on the back of the bed to watch the bumper pull ball. Once you learn what the image you are seeing means, it makes hooking up the trailers a one-stop deal. Zoom, zoom


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Never installed one, but my F250 had one. Hubs has had a couple of Dodge half tons with them. 

For a gooseneck... meh. They're okay, but there's a point where you've backed up x far that all you see is the facing wall of the gooseneck.. and you're still a couple of feet from where you need to stop. When I first started to learn to hook up to our trailers, I used it constantly - figured out pretty quick it wasn't really as helpful as I like... except to get the initial line up right.

All it takes is a little practice without it to back up just fine and sometimes more accurately.

As far as backing up to a regular bumper pull? Hubs pulls bass boats and car haulers and all sorts of flatbed trailers. He swears by the back up camera for hooking up to those type of trailers - and this from a guy who scoffs at technology like that.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> Never installed one, but my F250 had one. Hubs has had a couple of Dodge half tons with them.
> 
> All it takes is a little practice without it to back up just fine and sometimes more accurately.


Not if you are married to my husband who insists it go behind the dump truck so you have to go all cork screwed and unlevel and cock-eyed to line yourself up!


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

george the mule said:


> Hi lb!
> Yes.
> I have a wireless back-up camera, one of the ones intended to mount on the license plate frame. Instead, I mounted powerful magnets (home depot) in the mounting holes so that it can be positioned wherever it is needed. This mag-mount arrangement makes the camera a very useful tool: It is very useful for lining up a gooseneck or BP trailer. I have also used it inside of the trailer to watch the horses, and as an aide for backing a trailer into a restrictive area where the sight picture in the rear-view mirror wasn't helpful. The display plugs into the cigarette lighter socket, and the camera, which uses AA batteries, turns on when the display is powered on. The display came with a suction cup windshield mount, and also a double-sided tape dash mount that didn't stick for very long. I just keep it in the center console except when it is in use. Recommended.
> (edit to add The camera its self is waterproof. I have a crew-cab Tundra with a flatbed. When not in use, I keep the camera stuck beneath the headache rack of the bed, where it is semi-sheltered from the weather. I stick it to the headache rack to view the gooseneck ball, or on the back of the bed to watch the bumper pull ball. Once you learn what the image you are seeing means, it makes hooking up the trailers a one-stop deal. Zoom, zoom


This sounds exactly what I'm looking for! I have a tailgate camera that shows the bumper hitch and since I've had that it makes hooking up anything to the bumper hitch SOOOO easy! No getting out and checking at all! That's why I was thinking a camera in the bed would do the same thing... I'm pretty good at getting it aligned it's just checking to see if I made it or do I need to back more or if I'm off by a hair.... 

I'm going to look for a wireless, that's awesome!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

farmpony84 said:


> Not if you are married to my husband who insists it go behind the dump truck so you have to go all cork screwed and unlevel and cock-eyed to line yourself up!



I will never again complain about my Hubs OCD and precise placement of the trailers in our pasture. I don't even back mine back in, OR the stock trailer after use. He wants them just so-so and perfect. To his credit, it's darn easy to hook up and pull on out. :smile:


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I know two ranching couples who credit their back up cameras with saving their marriages. 

Very helpful when you can't/don't park and unhitch at various places, on uneven ground, hitch up alone... so many useful times.


----------

